# 2011 polaris ranger xp800 battery



## GUNSNREELS (Aug 17, 2010)

Where can I purchase a real good battery for my 2011 Polaris range xp800?thanks


----------



## wakeupluis (Feb 16, 2006)

batteries plus should have what you need. You can go online and usually print out a 10% discount too. I purchased a battery for my Yamaha R1 from them for about $70. The previous battery was special order from Orielys for $180 the dealer wanted upwards of $250. http://www.batteriesplus.com/


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Look up Odyssey batteries. Thats all I use in my SXS's. Its a Gel battery, way better than Optima. I have lots of accessories on my SXS's and they do well. They make a drop in for a Ranger. Keep in mind after you use your ranger, after the weekend, to put a trickle charger on it. The Polaris 800 charging systems are not that great. Not like the 900 or 1000 SXS's, they have a great charging system. Call Kyle at K&S Atv Accessories in Pasadena. He is a dealer for them. Tell him Hotrod referred you. He is good people


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I believe this is the battery that will fit under the hood. Check dimensions listed

http://www.amazon.com/Odyssey-PC680-PC680-P-Battery/dp/B0002ILK6I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1425079361&sr=8-1&keywords=odyssey+pc680+battery

.


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

That's the same battery I run in mine. Well worth the money.


----------

